# Problème de Disque Dur (PB G4)



## oleo (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Un amis ma fillé hier son vieux PowerBook G4 alu ( mon premier mac <3 ), tout marche sauf le DD (</3).
En effet, quand je l'allume ( avec rien dans le lecteur disque ), l'écran devient gris et un logo apparait au milieu: un ficher avec un "?" et l'image du finder en alterné :mouais:.
J'essaie alors de mettre un CD d'installation, mais au moment ou il me demande de choisir un emplacement pour l'installation, il n'y a aucun volume !!

Alors, problème de DD mort ? La version du disque d'installation ( pirate :s) ?
Enfin, si c'est un problème de disque dur, avec quoi le remplacer, un IDE ? SATA ?.

Voila j'ai exposé le problème, et malgré plusieurs sites visités je tourne en rond :rose:!

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (23 Avril 2010)

Si tu as l'icône du finder qui clignote, ton dd est mort. Et un cd pirate de OS X  c'est pas bien, trouve un orginal ! de 10.3 ou 10.4 
le dd est en ide

va sur sterpin.net tu trouvera la procédure de démontage.

http://www.sterpin.net/dossiers.htm


----------



## oleo (23 Avril 2010)

Erf, je m'y attendais un peu 
En tout cas merci de m'avoir repondus aussi vite et aussi bien 

Un dernière question, le DD IDE, c'est un 2.5" ?


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (20 Mai 2010)

Un 3,5 pouces ne rentrera qu'au burin


----------

